# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Cuatro de cada diez ríos en España suspenden en calidad de sus aguas

## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-cont...3_noticia.html




> *La contaminación silenciosa: cuatro de cada diez ríos en España suspenden en calidad de sus aguas*
> 
> *La UE fijó el año 2015 para que todas las masas de agua alcanzaran el buen estado ecológico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (30-oct-2017),Jonasino (29-oct-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy bueno.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## carmenmares

Es una vergüenza, y después en verano.... A buscar agua potable! Parece mentira que las administraciones no pongan sanciones de las buenas, son una risa...

----------

